# Searching tricks for creating fancy FA journals and profiles



## ShinyTotodude (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there FA community! (-^.=.^-)
I couldn't find a good tutorial or something else whether at FA nor here yet so I thought I open a thread for this subject.
Everybody might have asked himself/herself: "How can I make my profile and journal make look better?"
That's exactly why I am here. I want you to help me find examples for really neat looking FA profiles and hope you can teach me some tricks to create fancy stuff in journals and on my profile. My first idea was to use some icons from dudes but it seems like FA has an icon limit up to twelve icons at a time. I wonder what kind of things can I use to make sweet effects into a journal to make it look cooler. Same goes for the profile page. The limitations are okay but I'm sure that there must be ways to let everybodies' profile pages shine more to others who come for a visit, right? =3

I hope you can teach me some of the codes and tricks you use or simply show me examples of fancy looking journals and profile pages. (~.=.o)


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 13, 2012)

This journal seems to help that was made by yak.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


----------



## ShinyTotodude (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, thank you.
*watches*
Oh! Sorry, I knew that already. That is by far everything I could find about FA codes and such. <=3
Do you maybe have anything else that might be a good help to make journals and profiles look a bit more colorful and such? Maybe a good example of a profile that you thought looked very nice? (-^.=.^-)


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2012)

Overuse of color and lots of ASCII stuff is discouraged by many because it can get irritating not just from eye strain from the rainbow vomit of colorization but the excessive scrolling down just to see the subs/faves/etc.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 14, 2012)

Also keep in mind that there are _very_ few colors that look good both on the dark and the light background. And people on whichever one you didn't design for are going to think you're an idiot if you use colors that only work on one.


----------



## Sar (Mar 14, 2012)

As much as fancy things make your page look better, you should design your page easily readible and less of a strain on the eyes. 
If you use too many colours it may make it difficult to read text in either theme. 
Formatting should be made in such a way that the reader doesnt need to look all over the place all the time.

RTDragon's link is to the formating codes for FA. Keeping it bookmarked is a good idea.

And remember,
making a sparkledog of a page will be a pain in the ass to read, so no one will read it.


----------

